# Army Reserve MP Component Transfer to Reg Force MP



## garb811 (10 Jan 2009)

The following is the current criteria for CT from Res MP to Reg Force MP:

*Ideal Candidate*

Ontario Grade 12 or equivalent (Québec Sec V Level), and at least two college/university level courses (full credit) in the following areas:
- Criminology,
- Justice Studies,
- Criminal Justice,
-  Police Science,
-  Emergency/Crisis & Disaster Management,
-  Law,
-  Psychology,
-  Sociology.      

*AND*

- Recent operational tour experience in Afghanistan
- Res F MP QL3 or higher

*Acceptable Candidate*

Ontario Grade 12 or equivalent (Québec Sec V Level)

*AND*

-  Recent operational tour experience in Afghanistan 
-  Res F MP QL5 or higher

Candidates must still attend MPAC and be deemed acceptable.


----------



## Smack (3 Dec 2009)

Hi

First, I want to excuse myself for my bad english, I'm french.

I'm now 17 years old. I'm private infantry reserve in Quebec. I've ask a transfert for become MP reserve. I just want to know if I'm a MP reserve can I transfert regular MP (I don't know how to say in english régulière or full time army sorry) after some time in the reserve. Second question after contract in the regular can I transfert civil police force like RCMP or Provincial police? 

Thanks you


----------



## DulongC (29 Dec 2009)

If you are a reservist, you contact the recruiting center to do a "Component Transfer" to switch to Regular Force. Being a reserve MP does not assist you much in going regular force, however, it will make your Reg Force QL3 training easier, as you will have a basic understanding of Canadian Law and Basic Police Work. You may also get the opportunity to work as a reservist doing OJT on a Class B contract at a Detachment where you will ride with a Reg Force MP on patrols, and learn the job. 

In terms of transferring to a civilian force, it depends on the force. Some forces will except Lateral Transfers from the MP's while others will not. The RCMP require that you be QL5 qualified, and that you write an experienced officer exam. Upon being excepted as an experienced officer, you do a 3 week conversion course at depot before going to your posting. Ontario Provincial Police does not except lateral transfers from the MP's. Your best bet is to research the forces you are interested in and contact their recruiting department to see what their policy on MP's is.

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## Otis (30 Dec 2009)

Quick correction ... you no longer go to the Recruiting Centre to initiate (start) your Component Transfer ... you MUST do it on the DIN through your unit ... once your records have been pulled and reviewed, Ottawa will contact you (and the CFRC) to go to your nearest CFRC for the remainder of the processing / evaluation.

The only exception to this is a reservist who is CTing to go ROTP ... THEN the ROTP application must go to the CFRC right away while the remainder of the file is being reviewed.

Bonne Chance!


----------



## willellis (7 Jan 2010)

Hey folks. I just wanted to ask the current MPs, that have been in for a bit, what they thought about the trade. I am currently on the merit list for a navy operator trade, but I have recently started to consider the MP trade, since I exceed all basic requirements, as I am a current serving peace officer. My questions are,
-How do you enjoy the work?
-Do you feel fulfilled at the end of the day?
-What is the training like?
-How is the family life?
-What is the current deployment rate like, and what do they entail?
-How is the department fairing as far as retention rates?
-As a spec. trade, how is the promotion rate?
-How often could one expect a transfer?
-Are there overseas postings?
-Are there frequent collaborations with other agencies?

I really appreciate any feedback and insight that you could offer. Thanks so much.


----------



## kingsumc (25 Feb 2010)

This is my 3rd year serving the army and I am thinking about CTing to Reg MP. I have a police foundation diploma, have 2 years security related work experience and 2 years volunteer experience. Also I speak 3 languages.  

My questions are;
- based on the information above, am I a suitable candidate for the CT?
- how long would the whole process be, from starting the paperwork to confirm entitlement? 

Thank You


----------



## garb811 (25 Feb 2010)

On the surface, I'd say a qualified yes.  The only way you're going to know for sure is to put the application in and have yourself assessed.

Length of time is uncertain, as there are a number of factors that play into CTs, but as a minimum you have to go through the MPAC and those are only ran every 3 months or so.


----------



## kingsumc (26 Feb 2010)

also, if I do fail the MPAC, how long do I have to wait for another MPAC?


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (26 Feb 2010)

If you're found unsuitable with option to reapply, then I believe it's 2 years.


----------

